# This beast is killable!



## The_Shadow (Sep 15, 2006)

You may remember me from a few months back. I suffered a nervous breakdown (ie anxiety that just wouldn't go away) and subsequently started having DP. Months went by and I started to feel hopeless. However, about a months ago I had my first victory - I my DP and obsessive thoughts lessened. I'm not "cured", but I have been feeling much better. This made me realize that I can overcome DP, although the road may be long.

I haven't posted here for some time because I realized that talking about my problems and reading about other people's problems too much just made things worse. However, I decided to come back temporarily to let everyone know how I have been doing.

I admit that this last week has been difficult because one of my friends died and a new semester is starting. Still, after being so close to reality (and occasionally slipping into it) I know that DP is beatable.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

I agree, the Beast is killable. We have to take actions steps towards our goals in life in order to feel a sense of personal fulfillment, and that means going out there and doing what you want with your life, DP'd, or not. It's hard to start but once you'll get going there's alot more hope for the future and you can build on that.


----------

